# Chuckles' new avatar



## knyfeknerd (May 22, 2013)

I am not a fan of Chuckles' new avatar.
Let's put it to a vote!
We all know him as the demented psycho clown chef, and this just doesn't "do it" for me. 
It's a little twisted, but I honestly find a plain picture of Bozo to be much more frightening.
C'mon show me yer war face!!!!!

I would love to hear people's opinions.


----------



## El Pescador (May 22, 2013)

Juggalos!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

I grew up with Bozo as a hero, at least he is not using Wizzo, now that guy was a creeper.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 22, 2013)

I remember one from Lucretia that I found more disturbing....


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 22, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Juggalos!



If you haven't seen this, you're doing yourself a disservice:

http://vimeo.com/29589320


----------



## Chuckles (May 22, 2013)

It is Ivan Albright's 'Picture of Dorian Gray'. For the film of Oscar Wildes story. Saw it at the Art Institute of Chicago a couple weeks ago. Been feeling a bit like a sell out lately and the painting cut right through when I saw it. You are probably right that it is a little on the creepy side for this use. At the end of the day -


----------



## Chuckles (May 22, 2013)

I wanna keep it artsy fartsy. How's this?


----------



## mr drinky (May 22, 2013)

Great. That's the last thing I saw before heading to bed. 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 22, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I wanna keep it artsy fartsy. How's this?


YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chuckles (May 22, 2013)

Not very subtle but it captures the 'no garganelli sub fettuccine, no bolognese sub alfredo, add grilled chicken' part of life pretty well.

Where it falls apart is,


----------



## Crothcipt (May 22, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I wanna keep it artsy fartsy. How's this?



Ok this is just more disturbing than the one he is using.


----------



## Customfan (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the vimeo link! That was some cool footage right there....

I was in Chicago just a few weeks ago at the institute looking at that same painting chuckles!

:relax:


----------



## kalaeb (May 22, 2013)

knerd, I have to be honest when I say I am equally disturbed by your avitar.


----------



## bikehunter (May 22, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> If you haven't seen this, you're doing yourself a disservice:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/29589320



Very inspiring.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 23, 2013)

I like the avatar. Eff it.

Use the McDonald's avatar and I will kick you in the knee cap!


----------



## Chuckles (May 23, 2013)

Just watched that video....... Had no idea that world existed.. There is soo much to learn here at KKF.

Have had a couple of employees who were into Insane Clown Posse. I was never inspired to look into it before but that video answered a great many questions I never wanted to ask them as a manager. 

In a former life I've spent some time on Commedia dell'arte and masks in theater. Played Harlequin in Aridane auf Naxos by Strauss in Grad School. But Insane Clown Posse? Never been associated with that before! Makes me wonder what I might presuppose about other members based on their avatars?

For the record NO ChoP!'s "Tactical Bacon" has to be my favorite current avatar.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 23, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> If you haven't seen this, you're doing yourself a disservice:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/29589320



And my number 4 thing is weird. Riiiiiiight...


----------



## Chuckles (May 23, 2013)

Lol! :biggrin:

It's one thing to have a lucky number.. but one that actually works?
I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Lucretia (May 23, 2013)

HAH! I vote for Ronald McDavid!

And it sounds like it's time for Massys' "Grotesque Old Woman" to make a comeback.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 24, 2013)

Okay Charles, I like the new and improved avatar. It truly captures "sad alcoholic clown", also I appreciate the Bozo "u know what they say about a guy with big feet" thingy. 
I have also just consulted with my tattoo artist to schedule a full back-piece of the Ronald McDavid statue.


----------

